

Do you lose free speech rights if you speak using a computer? - vasili
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/index/~3/h2H882_YJZg/

======
lifeisstillgood
Ok it's not as crazy as it sounds. Keep it simple. Enter "Martin Luther king"
Into Google. Based on page rank KKK page on king does not rank number one.

Because Google choose a specific algorithm which means most reputable people
on the Internet don't link to KKK.org

But they could have chosen a different algorithm to select the results. they
chose not to select the one that puts KKK first.

So if google has a controlling mind or an editorial policy should have
protection of speech.

Alternatively they are just reflecting with no editorialising at all the
Internet of links. They are simply a machine. But if so then what right do
they have to keep page rank secret - to prove they have no editorial control.

This does deserve a bit more thought.

